# dermal recipes



## goback2013 (Mar 9, 2018)

any dermal recipes for test base using phlogel ultra?


----------



## bbuck (Mar 11, 2018)

You could use the info off the manufactures web site. That is what I have used in the past.
http://jarpharmaceutical.com/typical-prescription/


----------



## Kinetix (Jul 23, 2018)

https://pharmlabs.unc.edu/labs/triturations/method.htm

here is good info!


----------



## Kinetix (Jul 23, 2018)

estosterone  0.4%


----------

